# sinaloa?



## bluebonnet2 (Aug 16, 2017)

Buenos dias,

did the state of sinola change some of the vehicle laws for 2018? saw a post on facebook.......just asking....


good luck,
PURA VIDA,
bluebonnet2


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

bluebonnet2 said:


> Buenos dias,
> did the state of sinola change some of the vehicle laws for 2018? saw a post on facebook.......just asking....
> good luck,
> PURA VIDA,
> bluebonnet2


Vehicle laws pertaining to what? Traffic regulations, ownership, inspection, purchasing? I often drive through Sinaloa and haven't heard anything. What did the post say?


----------



## bluebonnet2 (Aug 16, 2017)

good morning, 

mostly about registration and plates.....I think it was on retiring in mexico page on facebook..

will try to find it again

good luck,
PURA VIDA,
bluebonnet2


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

bluebonnet2 said:


> good morning,
> 
> mostly about registration and plates.....I think it was on retiring in mexico page on facebook..


Did a search and found something about making license plates permanent rather than having them expire after 3 years. There was a controversy last year when sinoloenses were required to turn in old plates (the ones with a graphic of a big tomato in the middle) and get new ones, for a fee of course. I pass through often enough, but don't live there. Got some ex-pat contributors that are based in Sinaloa, so hopefully one can help with legit info.


----------

